# S14 Suspension from JIC



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey guys I got a few sets of SF1 Over stock suspension from JIC that I need to get rid of, the prices are pretty cheap so contact me at [email protected] if you are interested. 

Moderators if I am not allowed to post this, please notify me and I will remove it.


----------

